# best glue to use for laminating hardboard to plywood?



## knotheadswoodshed

Hi All,
I am in the process of making a new drill press table.
I have a core of 3/4" baltic birch and plan on putting 1/4" tempered (smooth both sides) hardboard top and bottom.
I was thinking contact cement but am wondering if there are better options?
Thanks
Randy


----------



## gfadvm

Your contact cement will work fine as will Titebond Wood Glue. I would lightly sand the hardboard if using wood glue.


----------



## cajunpen

I think that either would work fine - as gfadvm said I would also sand the underside of the hardboard as well as the upper side of the plywood. Also another consideration, since it's a drill press table I would consider just using some 3/4" nails to secure the two surfaces - as long as the are countersunk I can't see any problem that they would cause - of course I would stay clear of the immediate area where the drill bit might go through (the center of the table area).


----------



## bluplanet

Are you familiar with MDO? (Medium Density Overlay)
Its a plywood that sign painters use. It has a hard kraft surface over a rigid plywood and can be one sided or double sided. It comes in 1/2" and 3/4".
Its every bit as smooth and hard as the tempered hardboard you want to use and is probably easier to replace with another piece when the time comes since you don't have to do any lamination .
Not every place stocks it. You might have to call a few places.


----------



## NiteWalker

Regular wood glue will work fine.
Contact cement will too, with the added advantage of being ready for use instantly.
Just make sure to rub it down really good so you get a good bond and a flat, even surface.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin

I have had the moisture in wood glues bubble up hard board. I always use weldwood contact cement.


----------

